# Devait abolir



## Voce

Salve!

Sto traducendo un articolo a proposito dell'abolizione dell'ordinazione delle donne da parte della Chiesa luterana in Lettonia e mi trovo in difficoltà con la resa di una frase a commento della decisione:

"La fondation Gustav-Adolf-Werk considère le synode d’un œil moins serein. «*Si* l’Eglise luthérienne de Lettonie *devait* abolir l’ordination des femmes et mettre en place des structures autoritaires, nous envisagerions alors de rompre le contact avec elle», a déclaré Enno Haacks, chef de l’organisation de la diaspora de l’Eglise protestante d’Allemagne".

Posto che il commento è stato fatto a decisione già presa, non mi è chiaro queö "Si [...] devait" all'inizio. La traduzione letterale che ho adottato, con quell'imperfetto, non mi convince affatto:

"La fondazione Gustav-Adolf-Werk considera il sinodo con occhio meno sereno. “*Se* la Chiesa luterana di Lettonia *doveva* abolire l'ordinazione delle donne e introdurre strutture autoritarie, noi prenderemo allora in considerazione l'interruzione dei contatti con essa”, ha dichiarato Enno Haacks, capo dell'organizzazione della diaspora della Chiesa protestante in Germania".

Mi chiedo se sia possibile renderla diversamente senza travisare il senso dell'affermazione e la scelta del tempo verbale. O potrebbe forse trattarsi di un errore da parte del redattore?

Grazie per ogni suggerimento.


----------



## Necsus

Ciao, Voce.
Non è più probabile che sia "Se la Chiesa luterana di Lettonia *dovesse* abolire (...), allora noi *prenderemmo *in considerazione..."?


----------



## Voce

Ciao, Necsus!

Lo avevo pensato anch'io, ma è un commento a decisione già presa. Più avanti qualcun altro commenta l'obiettivo del sinodo di giungere alla decisione, ma in questo caso si tratta di un commento a cose fatte. Se trasformassi il "*doveva*" in "*ha voluto*" sarebbe una forzatura eccessiva?


----------



## Necsus

Però _envisagerions _è condizionale, non futuro...
Non so se è ammissibile volgere tutto al passato: "se avesse abolito... avremmo preso in considerazione..."


----------



## Voce

Necsus said:


> Però _envisagerions _è condizionale, non futuro...
> Non so se è ammissibile volgere tutto al passato: "se avesse abolito... avremmo preso in considerazione..."



Vero! 
In questo caso credo che l'unica soluzione sia far riferire il commento all'obiettivo del sinodo e non al fatto compiuto. Vada dunque per il tuo primo suggerimento: "Se [...] dovesse [...] prenderemmo".
Grazie mille, Necsus!


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao a tutti e due  

Voce, potrebbe trattarsi di un articolo ripreso e riproposto a mo' di resoconto storico della decisione? Chiedo perché il verbo (_considère_) è al presente nell'introduzione al commento.


----------



## Voce

Grazie Anja.Ann. Lo avevo pensato anche io, ma alla luce di ciò che segue (e che non riporto adesso per pigrizia, scusami!) ho capito che la fondazione credeva che la Chiesa luterana potesse ancora tornare sui suoi passi.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Chiaro. Grazie a te, Voce


----------

